
Xkcd: Is It Worth the Time? - scholia
http://xkcd.com/1205/#
======
perishabledave
Assuming you can automate the task completely, you'd get the added value of
not having the context switch to and from that task. That alone would might be
reason enough to automate something, even if you lose time over it.

